# Thank God I still have a €118 GC....



## user2 (Mar 12, 2006)

so I can justify buying this necklace soon!







OMG it's soooo prrrettttyyyyy!!!

I want it!

I have to call all my 4 Louis Vuitton stores (I have them in my phone register 8)) tomorrow and ask them if they're out yet!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 12, 2006)

ummm, yeah.. when u call them, ask for 2 cos i want one!!


----------



## user4 (Mar 13, 2006)

that is too freaking cute!!!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 14, 2006)

oh god... look what you've done!


----------



## user2 (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_ummm, yeah.. when u call them, ask for 2 cos i want one!!_

 
It will be out in two weeks!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 4, 2006)

ooooh nooo... i wanted a new coach purse but it looks like i might change my mind =(


----------

